# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Jak umówić się z chłopakiem?

## anioł

Witam,

Czy ktoś zna skuteczne metody, aby umówić się z kimś, kto nie wykazuje zainteresowania mną?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możesz spróbować przez znajomych jesli jest taka możliwość. Ale nic na siłę, nie należy sie narzucać bo to daje przeciwne skutki. Nikt tego nie lubi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przez znajomych to możesz sobie załatwić worek ziemniaków na zimę,
zaczaj się na niego jak będzie nabity na imprezie i zaatakuj,
jak już wtedy nie wykaże zainteresowania, to zetrzyj te ziemniaki i zrób sobie placki

----------


## Kamil

Spróbuj na początek dowiedzieć się o jego (jej) upodobaniach. Na co zwraca szczególną uwagę.
Początkowo należy skupić się na pierwszym wrażeniu; jakiś fajny ciuszek i wizyta u fryzjera.
Przy rozmowie temat, który on (ona) lubi, na którym się zna - może jakieś hobby, zainteresowania.
Metoda zależy od tego czy tą osobę się już zna (znajomy?) czy jest ci zupełnie obcy(a)?

----------


## Gosia

Zmień się dla niego. Stań się taką jaką by chciał i jakiej szuka w swoim żuciu jeśli tak bardzo Ci na nim zależy.

----------

